# What's up with the pet haters?



## rocko62580 (Aug 29, 2013)

It seems every resort has an anti-pet policy except for a small few. What's the deal with this? There are so many hotels that are pet friendly these days. What do pet lovers here do? I guess timesharing isn't for us as we consider our pets part of the family.


----------



## presley (Aug 29, 2013)

The owners probably don't want to pay the additional MFs for the extra cleaning, etc.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 29, 2013)

Calling people "pet haters" just because they don't want to stay in rooms where pets have been allowed doesn't help your cause.  You lose a lot of respect from people when you label them as "haters", including me.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2013)

rocko62580 said:


> There are so many hotels that are pet friendly these days. What do pet lovers here do? I guess timesharing isn't for us as we consider our pets part of the family.



Answers:

Well, hotels are owned by (generally) big chains.

Timeshares are owned by (generally) US. And maintenance is likewise paid by US.

We leave our beloved pet(s) at a boarding kennel that he likes nearly as much as home when we travel except by RV.

Our pet(s) are family members too, and we love them. I'm just not too sure about yours. I know mine won't piddle on the carpet, I don't know about yours. I know mine won't scoot his butt on the bedspread, I don't know about yours. Mine won't shred the curtains, bark when someone else is sleeping, be left alone while I go to the restaurant or show, but I don't know about yours.

I am not saying your pet is not the most loveable and loved critter in the world. Time has shown that allowing pets increases maintenance costs, excludes some sensitive people, and reduces the enjoyment of a large percentage of the public while not commensurately increasing revenue or enhancing the ambiance of the resort for the majority.

You might be correct that timesharing is not the best use of your vacation dollars. RVing or staying in pet-friendly hotels might be best for you.

Just the way it is, and the situation is not likely to change for the pet owner/lover.

Jim


----------



## JudyH (Aug 29, 2013)

I love animals.  I have cats, dogs and horses.  None of the house animals sleep in my room.  They smell, they lick.  They really shed.

I am always cleaning up.

I don't want to stay anywhere where pets are allowed.  Its hard enough cleaning up after messy people.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 29, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Calling people "pet haters" just because they don't want to stay in rooms where pets have been allowed doesn't help your cause.  You lose a lot of respect from people when you label them as "haters", including me.
> 
> Kurt



+1

I'm a pet lover, have owned all sorts my entire life until a few years ago when my last dog had to be put to sleep.

And PigsDad is right, I love my pets and pets in general but when I'm on vacation I prefer not to have your pets around and want rooms that have not had pets in them.

If someone can't board or find a pet sitter for a week, timesharing may not be for them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2013)

I love animals, too, but it can't be ignored that some folks have severe allergies that would prevent them from being able to stay in units which are also visited by animals.  On top of the extra cleaning costs, it would be just one more thing that the room assigners would have to consider and their jobs are hard enough already.


----------



## BevL (Aug 29, 2013)

Add me as another animal lover - except cats.  But we've always had a dog, we have an ideal arrangement as we swap dogsitting with my parents.  Before that we used to board our pet in a kennel or have someone stay at the house (when we had a house).

As a timeshare owner, I don't want to pay for extra cleaning and maintenance because of irresponsible pet owners.  That's not labelling the OP or anybody else, but they certainly are out there - taking a walk down the street where I live and observing the number of people who obviously don't even clean up their dog's waste is proof enough for me.

There is a list somewhere around here of timeshares that allow pets.  I guess if staying to that list works for you, timesharing will work for you.  Otherwise, you might honestly want to consider an RV or private vacation cottage - something more like an extension of your home where you can take your pet.  

But I agree, just because I don't want to share my accommodations with the remnant and/or consequences of someone else's pet, to label me or anyone else as a pet hater is a bit, well, much.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 29, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I love animals, too, but it can't be ignored that some folks have severe allergies that would prevent them from being able to stay in units which are also visited by animals.  On top of the extra cleaning costs, it would be just one more thing that the room assigners would have to consider and their jobs are hard enough already.



This would be the case for me.  I have a dog but I have severe allergies, especially to cats.  Dogs are bad, but cats can send me right to the ER.

Add to that fleas and potential other issues, it is clear to me why TS owners would not want to be burdened with the housekeeping expenses of a resort that permitted pets.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 29, 2013)

And I'm another one who doesn't like being called a "pet hater."  We both love pets--but I don't want to stay where they've been.  Because you have your dog trained in the way that you approve of, that doesn't mean I approve of the way your dog is trained.  

I've noticed over the years that kids and pets don't do the things their parents/owners REALLY disapprove of because it is truly unpleasant for them if they do.  That doesn't mean they don't do some things the parents/owners would rather they didn't--but those behaviors may not be worth more attention to the parents/owners than an occasional shout or "I wish he wouldn't do that."  

Unfortunately, some of those behaviors that aren't serious to the parent/owners may be the very ones I would come down hard on my child/pet for doing, and in those cases, I wouldn't agree that the child/pet "never bothers anyone and is perfectly behaved."

When you add those personal differences in behavior standards to the extra costs that occur because of allowing pets (not suggesting children are in the same category), it just doesn't make sense to allow them.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 29, 2013)

rocko62580 said:


> It seems every resort has an anti-pet policy except for a small few. What's the deal with this? There are so many hotels that are pet friendly these days. What do pet lovers here do? I guess timesharing isn't for us as we consider our pets part of the family.



It is true that the vast majority of resorts do not allow pets. But there are some that do - especially in areas with heavy concentrations of resorts (to make them a bit unique).  If you must always bring your pet then maybe timeshare isn't a good fit for you. But if you travel with & without your friend(s) then it might work if you choose your resorts carefully and they are in areas you want to vacation at. 

We adore our menagerie, which thankfully has shrunk a lot since my daughter left for college then moved to Orlando for work, but it's a nice break for us to be pet free a few weeks a year.  We do take them when it's allowed and we enjoy those trips too. All in all you have to flexible especially when pets are involved. We fully understand not every resort lends itself to pets and we respect that.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 29, 2013)

I love my dogs dearly but they enjoy going on vacation as much as I do.

And by vacation, I don't mean they come with me. They go to their doggie resort and have a blast with a week or two of vacation while I'm off on my vacation, doing what I want.

My vacations tend to be active vacations, so bringing my dogs just wouldn't be a good idea anyways.

That said, for every responsible pet owner this is out there, there are equally (if not more) irresponsible pet owners.  I deal with this every day at dog parks, dog walks, etc. I don't want my MF to be impacted because of irresponsible pet owners.

-Nico


----------



## presley (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been thinking that it would be nice if a few resorts had an attached kennel/boarding facility.  They could just charge for use like other places, but the pet owners would have the option to take their pets out for a day of sightseeing.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 29, 2013)

rocko62580 said:


> What do pet lovers here do?


My horses are boarded -- but until very recently they were boarded at our FAVORITE timeshare, Warner Springs Ranch.  It was a wonderful place to keep the horses, to meet up with barn-friends and to ride 2500 acres of lovely, protected, private trails.  FWIW, I have found a few timeshare locations that can accommodate overnight horse boarding.

My bird is very comfortable boarding with his vet of the past 27 years.  The bird and staff know each other quite well and I'm _always_ comfortable leaving him with them.

Our dog seems to enjoy his "regular" kennel. Similar the bird's "home away from home" -- the dog and staff know each other and I'm happy with the arrangement.  His is a family-run kennel with special play-time in the yard or access to lounging on the sun porch with compatible dogs.  Sometimes we'll take the dog with us on the road-trip and board him at a "chain" kennel near our destination.  Honestly, he enjoys the ride but doesn't seem as happy as when he stays at his familiar "home away from home" kennel.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 29, 2013)

We have two dogs.I am accustomed to our dogs smells and issues.  But, I for one, don't want to stay in a place where some other persons dogs have been.  Nor should I expect others to put up with our dogs.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 29, 2013)

We love pets, it's their owners that irk me. At a resort in VA, our next door neighbor had two big dogs that growled, barked, whined, and scratched at the door/wall(?) long into the wee hours of the morning, while their owners went out to dinner and who knows where. :annoyed: The staff couldn't do anything about the dogs, and the resort was full over the holiday weekend, so we couldn't be moved. It was a completely miserable night for everyone in the surrounding suites - and I'm sure the staff didn't have a peaceful night either. Since then, I will never stay in a hotel/resort/timeshare that allows pets.


----------



## massvacationer (Aug 29, 2013)

rocko62580 said:


> It seems every resort has an anti-pet policy except for a small few. What's the deal with this? There are so many hotels that are pet friendly these days. What do pet lovers here do? I guess timesharing isn't for us as we consider our pets part of the family.



One word should be a good enough explanation: Allergies.

You won't get it unless you or a family member has them, but some folks can grt really sick and even end up in the hospital due to allergies


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm one of the pet haters. Actually, I don't hate the animals. I hate the precious, self-entitled, nitwit OWNERS who think it is their right to bring their pets with them everywhere they go.

I don't want pets in supermarkets. I don't care if the animal fits in a purse. I don't care if the animal is "well-behaved." Service animals aside (and I mean LEGITIMATE service animals, not the fakers), pets do not belong in markets, restaurants, airplanes*, hotel rooms, and similar public places.

Zero-empathy horrible people with an egregious sense of entitlement. That's how I feel about MANY pet owners. I lump these people in with the people who fraudulently get handicap placards so they can get a good parking space, and people who fake injury to speed their way through the lines at airports. They are worthless wastes of breathing atmosphere, and the world would be a better place without them.

So, OP, you wanted to know "what's up" with pet haters? There's my perspective.


* I realize they are currently ALLOWED on airplanes. But they don't belong there. Ask anyone who is allergic.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 29, 2013)

I also am not a pet hater because I don't want to stay in a hotel or condo that allows pets.

I do have a hotel in my town that allows pets and I have gone to stay there on occasion when our power goes out for more than 12 hours. And I like it that I can take our dog with us.

But if I am going on vacation, which we do several times a year I take my dog to the vet where they board him while we are gone. We also have a private boarder here in town that is not always available but when she is I take him there because it is a better facility than what the vet has.

My dog is part of our family. My dog even SLEEPS IN BED WITH ME. But I don't want to sleep in a bed where other ppl's dogs have been.

I also don't want to stay in a room where a cat has been because it makes me sneeze and itch and my lips swell up. A mild allergy I would say. It's unpleasant.

So if you simply can't imagine going on vacation without your pets then I would agree that timesharing might not be for you because most TS's don't allow pets and I own at 4 different resorts and am glad none of them allow pets.


----------



## geekette (Aug 29, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> One word should be a good enough explanation: Allergies.
> 
> You won't get it unless you or a family member has them, but some folks can grt really sick and even end up in the hospital due to allergies



While I understand what you are saying, if these allergies are so widespread, why do so many hotels not only accept pets, but some even target them with doggie massage, treat menus, special plush beds, etc.?  Clearly there is a market for the canine traveller.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 29, 2013)

geekette said:


> While I understand what you are saying, if these allergies are so widespread, why do so many hotels not only accept pets, but some even target them with doggie massage, treat menus, special plush beds, etc.?  Clearly there is a market for the canine traveller.




No, there is no market for canine travelers. Dogs don't have money. There IS a market for the pet owners who spoil their animals. And America is rife with such people, much to its detriment.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 29, 2013)

My dog is ok, but do I want to stay where someone else's dog has stayed.  No!


----------



## klpca (Aug 29, 2013)

From a financial standpoint, I am glad that the resorts where we own do not accept pets. I love and own animals and I'm not allergic. But animals can be very hard on the inside of a unit and the cost to fix it up is very expensive.

We own a condo in a urban area. We leased to a tenant with a dog. Both the tenant and the dog came with good references from the prior landlord. We had nine months of aggravation because the dog whined all day long and drove the neighbors crazy. It also peed on the balcony which then dripped onto the patio below. Our tenants denied that it was their dog when contacted by the HOA. (Unbelievable). Of course we had to ask them to leave and let them out of their lease early. The cost to replace the urine stained carpet was about $1500 over and above their pet deposit. We lost a month of rent while having the carpet replaced and then having to show the unit. Never again.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2013)

*Comparing apples and oranges...*



geekette said:


> While I understand what you are saying, if these allergies are so widespread, why do so many hotels not only accept pets, but some even target them with doggie massage, treat menus, special plush beds, etc.?  Clearly there is a market for the canine traveller.



I like (most) dogs a lot, don't care for cats, but frankly don't want to see (...or smell, or hear) *any* non-human species in any of my timeshare facilities. But that's not the point of my replying to your post...

In the case of so-called "pet friendly" hotels you cite (with or without doggie spas and / or nail salons, etc.), the facilities have the luxury of designating and utilizing only certain specific units as "animal friendly". 
Timeshare units, on the other hand, may very well each have 51 different owners and *none* of them should *ever* have to be involuntarily exposed to leftover animal dander or any other "biological remnants" from any prior occupants any more than they should be subjected within the unit / week (which they *own*, btw) to the leftover vile stench of cigarette smoke or anything else. Let's call it consideration for the other owners.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 29, 2013)

theo said:


> Let's call it consideration for the other owners.



Which is why I think so many pet owners are useless individuals. They have absolutely no consideration for anyone other than themselves, and their spoiled pet.

We can't legislate intelligence or courtesy. But we CAN punish stupidity and rudeness.


----------



## rocko62580 (Aug 29, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> I'm one of the pet haters. Actually, I don't hate the animals. I hate the precious, self-entitled, nitwit OWNERS who think it is their right to bring their pets with them everywhere they go.
> 
> I don't want pets in supermarkets. I don't care if the animal fits in a purse. I don't care if the animal is "well-behaved." Service animals aside (and I mean LEGITIMATE service animals, not the fakers), pets do not belong in markets, restaurants, airplanes*, hotel rooms, and similar public places.
> 
> ...



That's harsh man.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Answers:
> 
> Well, hotels are owned by (generally) big chains.
> 
> ...




Jim

You dont have to worry about my dogs, its me you have to worry about

Ive stared to piddle and scoot along the carpet and bedspread. 

I dont bark (most of the time) , but I find that the tv has to be turned up for me to hear it, and I enjoy David Letterman, Late Show


Frankly Id rather have my dogs in the next unit than me

And the increased maintenance fees for cleaning aren't an issue. At Vacation Village at Parkway I pay an extra $125 per visit


----------



## Carol C (Aug 29, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> Which is why I think so many pet owners are useless individuals. They have absolutely no consideration for anyone other than themselves, and their spoiled pet.
> 
> We can't legislate intelligence or courtesy. But we CAN punish stupidity and rudeness.



That is pretty harsh and inflammatory. Same with the posting by someone saying "I hate fat people". It's only a matter of time before this topic will implode.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 29, 2013)

Carol C said:


> It's only a matter of time before this topic will implode.



Which is why I haven't quoted one of the above posts and replaced each instance of the word "pets" with "children".  :hysterical:


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2013)

Carol C said:


> That is pretty harsh and inflammatory. Same with the posting by someone saying "I hate fat people". It's only a matter of time before this topic will implode.



Lol, some threads probably should implode.

I have two dogs.  One is whiny and somewhat psychologically unstable.  He is not fond of people he does not know, but he's a cute dog and everyone wants to pet him.  90% of people cannot read canine body language, so I don't take him many places out of concern one day some well-intentioned person will persist in attempting to pet him when he is feeling overwhelmed.  He will feel cornered and snap and there will be a brouhaha.  So he stays home.

And because he stays home, his baby sister stays home.  But she would love to go places and meet people and she really really wants everyone to pet her.  She is a rockstar type of dog and attracts groupies.  But she can be yappy and a little pugnacious at times.  So I'm not sure I'd want to travel with her even if she didn't need to stay home to keep the boy dog company.

Why am I writing all this?  To make the point that someone can be smitten with their dogs and still make reasonable decisions about their suitability for travel.  That, and also the opportunity to repost the picture of our girl dog in a blue dress.  I just think its cute:






H


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pets at resorts = not a good situation for many reasons.

People who dress their pets in clothes = questionable judgment. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Pets at resorts = not a good situation for many reasons.
> 
> People who dress their pets in clothes = questionable judgment.
> 
> ...



In my defense, I went to WalMart to get her a harness. The blue dress is actually a harness.  It's not actually a dress.  So it's ok.  Really.  I'm fine.

H


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 29, 2013)

heathpack said:


> In my defense, I went to WalMart to get her a harness. The blue dress is actually a harness.  It's not actually a dress.  So it's ok.  Really.  I'm fine.
> 
> H



Good thing  - that hem line is WAY too far above the knee!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 29, 2013)

heathpack said:


> In my defense, I went to WalMart to get her a harness. The blue dress is actually a harness.  It's not actually a dress.  So it's ok.  Really.  I'm fine.
> 
> H



Uhuh. Sure.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> Good thing  - that hem line is WAY too far above the knee!



:hysterical:

Never disappointed in the entertainment value in these types of threads.  Who needs TV anyway??


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 30, 2013)

Carol C said:


> That is pretty harsh and inflammatory. Same with the posting by someone saying "I hate fat people". It's only a matter of time before this topic will implode.



I only hate fat people if they cannot fit into one seat on an airplane or at a concert, and try to take over the space I paid for. Otherwise, they can be as gluttonous as they want.

I think most pet owners are great people who do the world a service by taking care of an animal/animals. It's the ones who feel entitled to bring their pets into places that clearly say, "no pets allowed" that drive me nuts. The store/restaurant does not say, "no pets allowed, except for spoiled little dogs that fit in a purse." 

Paint me with the "hater" brush all you want. When I see a dog defecate in the produce aisle of the grocery store, I want to strangle the precious, idiot owner standing over the dog and the mess saying, "Did Woogums make a doodle? Yes Woogums did!" 

Woogums didn't "make a doodle." Woogums caused a health hazard. Woogums shouldn't be in the store in the first place. SERVICE ANIMALS ONLY. What part about that is so hard to understand? And why don't the store managers DO something about the nitwits who bring their bichon frise into the supermarket?

Furthermore, if I hear a dog barking in the hotel/condo, I will call the front desk and alert them (assuming it's a "no pets" hotel/condo). Their dog is interrupting my sleep, and is getting its dander/fur all over everything. People who can't bear to be away from their pets should stay at home, or find a pet-friendly option. They shouldn't bring their pet someplace where it isn't wanted. Why is that so hard for some people to understand?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 30, 2013)

We love our dogs and they go with us most places they are allowed. We purchased one timeshare specifically because they would allow us to bring out dogs on vacation. The resort is pet friendly, we knew it was pet friendly when we bought it and I don't feel the least bit sorry for anyone who doesn't like pets on vacation that would stay at that particular resort. 

Having said that the majority of resorts we own have a no pet policy and we respect those policies. We understand why many people don't want to vacation with a bunch of other peoples pets. The make noise, can be destructive, shed and often look at the world as their bathroom. 

Personally we prefer to vacation when school is in session. We prefer a more adult atmosphere to the family atmosphere. Much like pets children can be noisy, can be destructive and some look at the world as their bathroom. Most children don't shed so that's a plus for children over pets.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 30, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Calling people "pet haters" just because they don't want to stay in rooms where pets have been allowed doesn't help your cause.  You lose a lot of respect from people when you label them as "haters", including me.
> 
> Kurt



Count me in on that.  I love dogs and have always had one.  But, when we travel, I don't want to stay where dogs are allowed.  You never know how well the room was cleaned after someone stayed with a cat or dog, or if you might get a room that has fleas in it.


----------



## mav (Aug 30, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Jim
> 
> You dont have to worry about my dogs, its me you have to worry about
> 
> ...





   :rofl::rofl::rofl: Ron, you are too funny!


----------



## mav (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> Which is why I think so many pet owners are useless individuals. They have absolutely no consideration for anyone other than themselves, and their spoiled pet.
> 
> We can't legislate intelligence or courtesy. But we CAN punish stupidity and rudeness.



  Ron Praise, I would rather have you AND the dogs in the unit next to me then.....


----------



## Phydeaux (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> Which is why I think so many pet owners are useless individuals. They have absolutely no consideration for anyone other than themselves, and their spoiled pet.
> 
> We can't legislate intelligence or courtesy. But we CAN punish stupidity and rudeness.



Lighten up Francis. And, get in line...


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 30, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I've stared to piddle and scoot along the carpet and bedspread.



Can you give more detail about what this sentence means?  :hysterical:


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 30, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I've stared to piddle and scoot along the carpet and bedspread.



Can you give more detail about what this sentence means?  No, nevermind, please don't.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> I only hate fat people if they cannot fit into one seat on an airplane or at a concert, and try to take over the space I paid for. Otherwise, they can be as gluttonous as they want.
> 
> I think most pet owners are great people who do the world a service by taking care of an animal/animals. It's the ones who feel entitled to bring their pets into places that clearly say, "no pets allowed" that drive me nuts. The store/restaurant does not say, "no pets allowed, except for spoiled little dogs that fit in a purse."
> 
> ...



Was at the local drugstore picking up the monthly allergy prescriptions and here comes a lady with Woogum Sr. & Jr in her cart. First thought was I bet Scoop would love this. Pharmacist discreetly went to the back to find the manager and he came out to tell the lady that only service dogs are allowed in the store. Only heard a bit as I was leaving, but she was saying it was too hot to leave her babies in the car.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 30, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> We love our dogs and they go with us most places they are allowed. We purchased one timeshare specifically because they would allow us to bring out dogs on vacation. The resort is pet friendly, we knew it was pet friendly when we bought it and I don't feel the least bit sorry for anyone who doesn't like pets on vacation that would stay at that particular resort.
> 
> Having said that the majority of resorts we own have a no pet policy and we respect those policies. We understand why many people don't want to vacation with a bunch of other peoples pets. The make noise, can be destructive, shed and often look at the world as their bathroom.
> 
> Personally we prefer to vacation when school is in session. We prefer a more adult atmosphere to the family atmosphere. Much like pets children can be noisy, can be destructive and some look at the world as their bathroom. Most children don't shed so that's a plus for children over pets.



+1  Although I have kids, teenagers arrgghhh,  and I love them dearly, I find the older I get the easier it is for kids to get on my nerves.  Don't misunderstand, I am NOT a child hater, I like to look at someone else's baby/child and say "look how cute" and move on.  I don't like it when someone's child grabs my leg with sticky fingers and gets chocolate/suckers etc on my clothes because the parent is to busy with whatever to watch there child.

but, im straying off topic here.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 30, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE my sheltie - when I visit my sister in NY I do like to take him with me.  He goes to my mom's, the beach and the park with us, and likes to take a ride in the car.  In most ways he is much better company than my DH.  He actually listens when I talk to him 

But I really agree with Scoop on this one!!  SOME pet owners have no concept of what behavior is unacceptable.   My stepsons ex used to bring her dog when she visited in the evenings.  When my sheltie was 3 months old her dog attacked him.  He wasnt hurt, but I told her I did not want that dog at the house anymore.  She really did NOT understand or believe that I would not let her bring the dog to my house anymore - "what am I supposed to do with her?? I cant leave her home alone!!!"   I am sorry -that is not my problem, stay home with her!!   This was not the first incident with this dog where we had to speak to her - just the final straw.  

 For vacations other than visiting family, we always have one of our kids or siblings come to my house every day - they feed him, pet him, play with him, put him in his pen....  then return in the evening and do everything in reverse    They live close enough to drive or walk by during the day and they check on him.   His "pen" is almost an acre and includes my husbands garage/storage complete with doggy door.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 30, 2013)

*Woof !*




rocko62580 said:


> What's up with the pet haters?


Pet heaters ?

Very handy for keeping your pooch warm when the weather is cold.  

( Eyes playing tricks on me again. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 30, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Pet heaters ?
> 
> Very handy for keeping your pooch warm when the weather is cold.
> 
> ...



I have one that our first Cairn Terrier Toto used a few times when he was a young boy. It sits in the garage by where the car door opens so I see it, say I ought to do something with it and a few months later the cycle repeats. We lost Toto over 4 years ago now, his sister wouldn't dream of staying outside on a cool (forget cold) night so I'll have to do something with that I guess.  Remind me again in a few months just in case.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 30, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Pets at resorts = not a good situation for many reasons.
> 
> People who dress their pets in clothes = questionable judgment.
> 
> ...





heathpack said:


> In my defense, I went to WalMart to get her a harness. The blue dress is actually a harness.  It's not actually a dress.  So it's ok.  Really.  I'm fine.
> 
> H





Sea Six said:


> Good thing  - that hem line is WAY too far above the knee!



Im reading these posts, including Rons scotting maneuvers, and am having a bit of grin. 

Legally, if your pet is a registered service animal you can take it almost everywhere. In the summer you see people taking their dogs to resorts and the resort has to put up with it as the dog is a registered service animal.

It is pretty easy to register your disorder and animal. People can claim that they have an emotional disability and qualify.

http://www.nsarco.com/emotionalsupportanimals.html

Bill


----------



## rleigh (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> No, there is no market for canine travelers. Dogs don't have money. There IS a market for the pet owners who spoil their animals. And America is rife with such people, much to its detriment.




LOL, you had me with all the allergy talk. But what really bothers you is people who _you think _spoil their pets. Why would you care if there are hotels specifically aimed at people with pets? Can't you just avoid those places? You don't like people who bring pets to regular hotels, but you think hotels who aim for travelers with pets is ridiculous too? You seriously think that people who go to these "pet-friendly hotels" is to "America's detriment"??


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2013)

easyrider said:


> It is pretty easy to register your disorder and animal. People can claim that they have an emotional disability and qualify.
> 
> http://www.nsarco.com/emotionalsupportanimals.html
> l



There are plenty of places that will do what they can to "prove" you need an animal for emotional support.  However, the laws regarding *service animals* are very specific and "emotional support" animals do not meet the requirements.  Businesses can legally kick out anyone with an emotional support animal.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 30, 2013)

I suppose all we need to see at a resort now is a combination of all the current contentious social topics... Such as a fat person smoking marijuana with a dog and a gun who might also have an unsupervised child along for the ride. With this in mind, perhaps we should just be happy with the limited interruption we have now with pets at resorts.

On a more serious note, I appreciate that many of you love your pets and consider them part of the family. Unfortunately, the unintended consequences of their actions and simple presence is often distracting, can easily be a health hazard to some, is negative in the view of (the majority of) your fellow guests, and happens to increase costs of running the resort as well. Pet friendly locations deserve your business, and don't expect non-friendly pet locations to be flexible on this issue. Expectations.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Such as a fat person smoking marijuana with a dog and a gun who might also have an unsupervised child along for the ride.



I think I saw that person the other day at Wal-Mart.  

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Aug 30, 2013)

presley said:


> There are plenty of places that will do what they can to "prove" you need an animal for emotional support.  However, the laws regarding *service animals* are very specific and "emotional support" animals do not meet the requirements.  Businesses can legally kick out anyone with an emotional support animal.



While "emotion support animal" may not meet the requirements of some business, I think a "service animal" or a "psychiatric service animal" would qualify under federal ADA guide lines. 

http://www.disabilityrightsca.org/pubs/548301.pdf

I was at a WM on the beach this summer and there were maybe 4 dogs at the resort who were "service dogs". The owners were not blind so these were not seeing eye dogs.

WM guidelines prohibit dogs with the exception of such as seeing eye dogs.

"""10. Animals. No animals or pets may be brought onto any of the Resort properties, including in any type of vehicle, except for 
service animals assisting the handicapped, such as seeing eye dogs"""

In CA the service animal owner has even more rights than the federal protections for ADA.

So what Im saying is people are bringing their dogs on vacations and calling them service dogs. The resorts are accommodating this because it is federal law through the ADA act.

Bill


----------



## BevL (Aug 30, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I suppose all we need to see at a resort now is a combination of all the current contentious social topics... Such as a fat person smoking marijuana with a dog and a gun who might also have an unsupervised child along for the ride.  ....



Ken, you made me laugh - thanks for that.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2013)

I am a pet owner- well, there's some dispute over who 'owns' whom- and I support allowing 'service animals' to accompany the human they are trained to serve.

HOWEVER, I feel strongly that a helluva lot of just plain pets are somehow certified as service animals to get around pet bans. Service animals are 'working animals' NOT PETS, and therefore should be identified. Put a vest or something on them that identifies them as such. A guide dog for the blind wears a harness. So an identifying wrap to show the general public that a work dog (or cat, bird or goat or goldfish) is not to be petted and is there to serve it's human.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 30, 2013)

rleigh said:


> LOL, you had me with all the allergy talk. But what really bothers you is people who _you think _spoil their pets. Why would you care if there are hotels specifically aimed at people with pets? Can't you just avoid those places? You don't like people who bring pets to regular hotels, but you think hotels who aim for travelers with pets is ridiculous too? You seriously think that people who go to these "pet-friendly hotels" is to "America's detriment"??



I wasn't talking about pet-friendly hotels, and you know it. I was talking about the "pet resorts" with "pet massages" and "designer pet treats" and "doggie day spas."

I'm actually glad these places exist, because it gives the spoiled pet owner an outlet other than "no pets allowed" hotels and condos. I absolutely maintain that spoiled pet owners are part of the problem. Just like the people who get fake service dog accessories, get handicapped placards under false pretenses, the people who feign injury to get through the lines faster at airports, and the people who hire the handicapped to get through the lines faster at amusement parks.

All of those behaviors are symptoms of the same problem. It doesn't surprise me in the least that information is being passed out how to get a dog anointed as a service animal under the flimsiest of pretexts. Doesn't surprise me at all.



Passepartout said:


> HOWEVER, I feel strongly that a helluva lot of just plain pets are somehow certified as service animals to get around pet bans.



Just by observation by a person who travels a great deal, I think more than half of the "service animals" out there aren't service animals at all. Service animals are WELL TRAINED. These little "purse dogs" running around like hummingbirds on crack at the airport don't qualify as "well trained." And once you've taken a flight that is going in the direction of a dog show, it will change your mind forever about the legitimacy of many "service dogs."


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> *I am a pet owner*- well, there's some dispute over who 'owns' whom- ...


If you lived in Boulder, CO there is no question:  you would not be a pet owner.  You would be a "pet guardian".  (Yes, they changed the law there.)

Only in Boulder...

Kurt


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 30, 2013)

Jump to the 24:10 mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjKrU3NVi8w


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> If you lived in Boulder, CO there is no question:  you would not be a pet owner.  You would be a "pet guardian".  (Yes, they changed the law there.)
> 
> Only in Boulder...
> 
> Kurt



You're right..... Only in Boulder. Though Ketchum might be close behind. There are probably more places that welcome my dog than me without 'proper apparel', which could include bike shorts or black tie. He can 'come as he is'.

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Aug 30, 2013)

+1 on post 56. I can't believe Im agreeing with Jim twice in one morning. lol 

The dogs I saw at the resort looked and acted like pets. They ran on the beach and crapped where ever they wanted. 

I also saw Kens guy at the resort but Im not sure he was strapped. Kind of fat, smoking pot on his deck while bbqing and letting his kids run amuk at the resort. Even though pot is legal I don't like that parents get high in front of children of any age.


----------



## rleigh (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> I wasn't talking about pet-friendly hotels, and you know it. I was talking about the "pet resorts" with "pet massages" and "designer pet treats" and "doggie day spas."



We were talking about hotels for pets & people, not just pets, correct? 

I just couldn't understand why these places would bother you so much. I don't see people who would go to one as a serious problem in American society as you do.  That is a very unique opinion which is why I was trying to clarify.  

No biggie, I admit I have a lot of weird opinions too. 

_Disclosure: I wouldn't opt to go to one of these places as first choice, but if I was traveling with a pet and wanted to do something other than a timeshare, and it was right place, right time, right price, I wouldn't be opposed to it. _


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 30, 2013)

rleigh said:


> I just couldn't understand why these places would bother you so much. I don't see people who would go to one as a serious problem in American society as you do.  That is a very unique opinion.



You don't see bringing pets into no-pets allowed areas as a problem? You don't see service animal faking as a problem?

I clearly said that the problem is spoiled pet owners. Not spoiled-pet owners. The owners are spoiled. They are spoiled by a society that is justifiably afraid to question the legitimacy of the "service dog" at the airport or restaurant. You know, the one that is running around everywhere, urinating and defecating all over everything while the owner acts as if the dog is doing society a favor by using the airport gate as a bathroom.

Yes, I absolutely think this is a problem. And the problem is a vastly over-exaggerated sense of entitlement. It is the same with morbidly-obese people who think they're entitled to two seats because they can't fit into one. And the same with people who fake injury at the security gate so they can get through the line faster. And the same with people who hire the handicapped to get through the line faster at amusement parks.


----------



## geekette (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> You don't see bringing pets into no-pets allowed areas as a problem? You don't see service animal faking as a problem?
> 
> I clearly said that the problem is spoiled pet owners. Not spoiled-pet owners. The owners are spoiled. They are spoiled by a society that is justifiably afraid to question the legitimacy of the "service dog" at the airport or restaurant. You know, the one that is running around everywhere, urinating and defecating all over everything while the owner acts as if the dog is doing society a favor by using the airport gate as a bathroom.
> 
> Yes, I absolutely think this is a problem. And the problem is a vastly over-exaggerated sense of entitlement. It is the same with morbidly-obese people who think they're entitled to two seats because they can't fit into one. And the same with people who fake injury at the security gate so they can get through the line faster. And the same with people who hire the handicapped to get through the line faster at amusement parks.


You do know that 'garden variety pets' are allowed on planes now, right?  Air travel is no longer restricted to just 'service animals'.  Size is the restriction - their carrier must fit under the seat.  The animal is supposed to be IN the carrier, not in owner's lap.  taking Fluffy for a walk on the airport grounds is reasonable, having Fluffy relieve himself INSIDE THE AIRPORT is a problem.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 30, 2013)

geekette said:


> You do know that 'garden variety pets' are allowed on planes now, right?  Air travel is no longer restricted to just 'service animals'.  Size is the restriction - their carrier must fit under the seat.  The animal is supposed to be IN the carrier, not in owner's lap.  taking Fluffy for a walk on the airport grounds is reasonable, having Fluffy relieve himself INSIDE THE AIRPORT is a problem.



I think this is a ridiculous policy. But if you'll actually read my posts you will see that I have already addressed that. For this entire thread, I've been talking about fakers and pet owners who simply ignore the no-pets rules. And there are still plenty of fakers who slap "service animal" aprons over their untrained "can't fit below the seat" dog to get around the restrictions.

I see this on almost every flight I take these days -- except for flights to Hawaii. Because it's such a pain to get pets through quarantine. You don't get the fakers on Hawaii flights because it isn't worth the bother. It's a real shame it doesn't work that way on ALL flights.

I see "service animals" at timeshares all the time, too. And I absolutely question the legitimacy of a service dog that urinates on a chair leg in the hotel lobby.

You are trying to twist my intent to make it look like I have something against all pets, and against pet-friendly hotels. Nothing could be further from the truth. But I've come to expect that from your posts.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 30, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I suppose all we need to see at a resort now is a combination of all the current contentious social topics... Such as a fat person smoking marijuana with a dog and a gun who might also have an unsupervised child along for the ride. With this in mind, perhaps we should just be happy with the limited interruption we have now with pets at resorts.



Can I add: driving slow in the passing lane?



H


----------



## rleigh (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> I wasn't talking about pet-friendly hotels, and you know it. I was talking about the "pet resorts" with "pet massages" and "designer pet treats" and "doggie day spas."





rleigh said:


> We were talking about hotels for pets & people, not just pets, correct?
> 
> I just couldn't understand why these places would bother you so much. I don't see people who would go to one as a serious problem in American society as you do.  That is a very unique opinion which is why I was trying to clarify.







ScoopLV said:


> You don't see bringing pets into no-pets allowed areas as a problem? You don't see service animal faking as a problem?



I didn't say anything remotely close to this. I wasn't even talking about that at all. Are you sure you meant to quote me?

As you can see by the above quotes, you and I were talking about hotels that cater to animals and your animosity toward people who go to them.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I am a pet owner- well, there's some dispute over who 'owns' whom- and I support allowing 'service animals' to accompany the human they are trained to serve.
> 
> HOWEVER, I feel strongly that a helluva lot of just plain pets are somehow certified as service animals to get around pet bans. Service animals are 'working animals' NOT PETS, and therefore should be identified. Put a vest or something on them that identifies them as such. A guide dog for the blind wears a harness. So an identifying wrap to show the general public that a work dog (or cat, bird or goat or goldfish) is not to be petted and is there to serve it's human.



While some resorts / hotels have loosened rules and accept virtually any designation supplied as a "service animal" the actual LAW (ADA mostly) is very clear that they are not a protected class and can legally be banned.  

Yes there was a rush of bogus "certification" of animals foe emotional support and other questionable designations it was quickly squashed by the powers that be for what it was. A blatant attempt at an end run around the laws intentions for the average pet to qualify as service related. Any operation that takes a little time to research will find there are still strict & clear limitations on what animals truly qualify and which can be legally denied access.


----------



## geekette (Aug 30, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> You are trying to twist my intent to make it look like I have something against all pets, and against pet-friendly hotels. Nothing could be further from the truth. But I've come to expect that from your posts.


I did no such thing, I simply inquired as to whether you knew that ALL PETS THAT CAN FIT UNDER THE SEAT are allowed on flights.

I will stop short of saying what I have come to expect from your posts.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 30, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Any operation that takes a little time to research will find there are still strict & clear limitations on what animals truly qualify and which can be legally denied access.



I agree completely, but "any operation" should be absolutely worried about getting it wrong and having their business go bankrupt because they ask the wrong person to leave.

http://www.telegram.com/article/20130826/NEWS/308269607/1116

By all accounts, this dog was wandering around the restaurant, begging for food. Not typical service dog behavior, to say the least. But now the owner (EDIT -- the service dog owner) is calling for a boycott of the business. And this restaurant may very well go bankrupt because the owner made a mistake. I'm willing to give the owner the benefit of the doubt and call it an "honest mistake." I doubt there was any malicious intent here. Just the owner sick to death of the fakers. 

There is another class of people who are the source of many of this country's ills -- the perpetual, professional victim. And the fakers will almost certainly fall into this subset as well. "How dare you accuse MY little Woogums of being anything other than a legitimate service animal? Now get over here and pick up that poop! I have a plane to board! And have a wheelchair ready for me when the plane lands so I can beat everyone else to the baggage carousel!"

They're basically Paris Hilton without the inheritance.


----------



## mav (Aug 31, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> I wasn't talking about pet-friendly hotels, and you know it. I was talking about the "pet resorts" with "pet massages" and "designer pet treats" and "doggie day spas."
> 
> I'm actually glad these places exist, because it gives the spoiled pet owner an outlet other than "no pets allowed" hotels and condos. I absolutely maintain that spoiled pet owners are part of the problem. Just like the people who get fake service dog accessories, get handicapped placards under false pretenses, the people who feign injury to get through the lines faster at airports, and the people who hire the handicapped to get through the lines faster at amusement parks.
> 
> ...



   Not sure where you are traveling to, but we travel 8 or more months a year, most of it in Europe and the Middle East.  In England there are dogs in pubs, restaurants, etc. same with Germany and Austria. Owners of shops and restaurants  have water dishes out for them. I have even seem restaurants bring a water dish to a table and put it under it for the dog. Actually the dogs are so well behaved that half the time you don't realize there is a dog in the places unless you happen to notice one laying under the table. I have walked into shops in Europe where a dog is sleeping and you could trip if you weren't looking where you are going.  VERY dog friendly and never seem to be a problem. Actually, I have a DEEP feeling that if YOU had a problem with the fact they are there you would be told to leave if you don't like it.  I really never see this in the Middle East. Ever been to Cumbria????? Talk about dog friendly.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2013)

Before SWA changed to the A-B-C and the numbered poles, I saw on EVERY Snowbird flights to South Florida, "the fakers".

One February Saturday AM flight, the were 27 wheelchair assisted "pre-boarders" with their companions. Upon arrival, ONLY 1 person needed a wheelchair to go from the plane to the terminal. Remember, ramps to the plane are downhill and ramps off are uphill. But "the fakers" have to wait for assistance verses running off the plane. 

I started calling those flights, "miracle flights". And it was delaying departures. The origination airport was expending money for the wheelchairs, staff to assist and then MORE staff to retrieve the wheelchairs back to the curb & check in counters. 

As for the argument there might be LONG DISTANCES to the departure gates - airport already had free roaming passenger golf carts to transport persons from the exits of security to gates. I would hop on them if my knee was troubling me.

PS A wheelchaired person skips the snake-like security lines; they use the FF and flight crew line.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 31, 2013)

These little "purse dogs" running around like hummingbirds on crack at the airport don't qualify as "well trained." 

Sorry, but I am laughing my a$$ off at the image this produces in my head!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 31, 2013)

*Dogs in airplane cabins- How about Military Working dogs?!*

Ok, here's a new one to me.

Back in early July, I saw a military working dog.  The dog had been flown in with her handler from DC to LA to "work the Fourth of July". I'm not sure exactly what that meant and did not delve too deeply other than to learn what type of work the dog did.

In trying to understand what may have happened to bring on the current symptoms, I asked how the dog had gotten from DC to LA- thinking it would be either a military transport flight or cargo on a commercial flight.

Nope.  The dog flew coach in a commercial airliner.  One bulkhead seat for the handler and another for the dog.  Now, military working dogs are well-trained dogs but many of them are dangerous.  I have seen some crazy intense videos from friends who are military veterinarians.  MWD always wear leather muzzles when they come to the vet, even the mellow non-dangerous ones.  I assume the same holds when they are out in public.

The handler told me he felt really bad for the guy sitting in the third seat in his row.  He was terrified of dogs and the poor guy got seated with a military man in uniform and a scary-looking dog wearing a muzzle.  This particular dog was in fact a non-dangerous sweetie-pie, but she sure didn't look it.  The handler tolde me he had her scrunched into the tiniest space possible as far from the civilian as he could, but still there was only so much he could do.

I expressed surprise that the dog was flown in the cabin on a commericial airliner.  The handler told me its a new experimental program.  Standard operating procedure was traditionally to drive them wherever they needed to go, the dogs are really too valuable to fly cargo.  But it takes a lot of manpower to drive these dogs long distances so they are going to see how it works to fly them on commercial airliners!

This dog was indeed a legit "service" dog- in that she is in military service.  I had the impression this dog was flown to LA for a very specific reason and that she had a unique skill.

It was an interesting day to say the least.

H


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 31, 2013)

Sometimes businesses just do "the right thing" for animals . . . and thank God they do!

This was a story I followed from start to finish, and Thor was saved and now has a normal life thanks to the kindness of Alaska Airlines.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2013)

heathpack said:


> The handler told me he felt really bad for the guy sitting in the third seat in his row.  He was terrified of dogs and the poor guy got seated with a military man in uniform and a scary-looking dog wearing a muzzle.  This particular dog was in fact a non-dangerous sweetie-pie, but she sure didn't look it.  The handler tolde me he had her scrunched into the tiniest space possible as far from the civilian as he could, but still there was only so much he could do.



I'm surprised that under the circumstances the cabin crew couldn't (or wouldn't) switch seats for the poor terrified passenger with someone not afraid of the dog. Perhaps full flight or some such excuse, but there should have been a solution with a little thought. After all it's about a 5 hour flight- a long time for the passenger to be pumping adrenalin.

Jim


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 31, 2013)

mav said:


> Not sure where you are traveling to, but we travel 8 or more months a year, most of it in Europe and the Middle East.  In England there are dogs in pubs, restaurants, etc. same with Germany and Austria. Owners of shops and restaurants  have water dishes out for them. I have even seem restaurants bring a water dish to a table and put it under it for the dog. Actually the dogs are so well behaved that half the time you don't realize there is a dog in the places unless you happen to notice one laying under the table. I have walked into shops in Europe where a dog is sleeping and you could trip if you weren't looking where you are going.  VERY dog friendly and never seem to be a problem. Actually, I have a DEEP feeling that if YOU had a problem with the fact they are there you would be told to leave if you don't like it.  I really never see this in the Middle East. Ever been to Cumbria????? Talk about dog friendly.



And there's the difference. Europeans TRAIN their dogs. Too many Americans simply SPOIL theirs. As I have said time and again (to willfully deaf ears, apparently), it is not the animals I have a problem with. It is the spoiled, selfish, inconsiderate, lazy owners who I take exception to. If the animals are well behaved I'm fine with that* -- as long as we're not talking about confined public spaces like airplanes, where allergy sufferers might suffer.

It's the dogs wearing "service animal" aprons at the resort pool, urinating and defecating over everything while the owners act like that is somehow "cute" that I don't like. It is the pet owners who bring their pets into restaurants and grocery stores -- where such behavior (from a spoiled, untrained dog) can constitute a health hazard -- that I don't like. It is the pet owners who sneak their pets into "no pets" hotels and condos because they feel that the rules do not apply to them that I don't like.



Got it now?

EDIT - * Europe has their rules. We have ours. We have ours because too many animals here are health hazards. I don't mind the "dog under the table" in pubs. But I'm also not allergic to dogs. I think some consideration should be made for people who ARE allergic. (I am allergic to cats. It's a good thing there isn't a tradition of bringing cats into public places.)


----------



## mav (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't actually comment on seeing dogs at resort pools or hot tubs .  I NEVER use them, and don't even lay around them. Too many PEOPLE using them {pools} for toilets from what I have read.   From what I have observed about a lot of people I believe it. I remember one time when I was at a Marriott timeshare people saying that they had to close and clean one of the kiddie pools because someones child had pooded in it .  Actually, now that I think of it I have never seen a dog at a timeshare.


----------



## mav (Aug 31, 2013)

BTW I have stayed at Stouts Hill in Uley many times over the years. There is a pub in a dot of a village near there that has about 4 cats. When you go in you have to be careful where you sit or you may accidently sit on one.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 31, 2013)

My 6 year old son is very allergic.  Now, he can stay at a home with a dog for DAYS, and has, with no problems.  The dog lives in the house, but when we visit he stays outside, or on an enclosed patio, no problem.

The problem comes in when he is licked.  Saliva being a huge allergen, he instantly hives when he comes in contact with saliva.  I carry an epipen for him, for this allergy and for his nut allergies.  

Now, no one would dare give him a tree nut and then say to me, "Well, don't you CARRY medicine for him if he eats a tree nut?"

But, I've had plenty of instances occur where someone lets their dog run right up to kids to jump and lick them. 

On one such occasion, a couple had a dog off a leash at a local, public playground/park.  I asked twice for the people to put the dog on a leash, and the proceeded to get mad at ME for doing so (despite our city's very strict dog control laws).  When I told them of his allergy, they said, "Well, don't you carry medicine for him?"    You mean, I must medicate my child so you can let your darling doggie run wild in a public park?  Are you kidding me?  

Humans are citizens.  We pay taxes to maintain these parks.  Dogs, no matter how cute, ARE NOT citizens.  And not to sound like a big ole meany, but not all of us find your furball as lovable as you do.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Pet heaters ?
> 
> Very handy for keeping your pooch warm when the weather is cold.
> 
> ...





  Understand about the eyes. I thought it was "pet skaters".


----------



## kwindham (Sep 1, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Understand about the eyes. I thought it was "pet skaters".



Although that looks very uncomfortable for the dog, I think its cute.


----------

